# New CPC-A



## khbrower@yahoo.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Karen, looking for a full time job.


----------



## khbrower@yahoo.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Karen, looking for a full time job.  Ready to start learning more and growing.
Thank you.


----------



## kboyd22 (Jan 5, 2012)

Karen,
If you are in the Norman, Oklahoma area, please email me your resume.
kboyd@peckandassociates.com

Thank you
Kim Boyd, CPC


----------

